# Blue Crabs



## Riverine (Jul 22, 2010)

I was using a hand line for blue crabs last weekend on the beach near Lynnehaven Pier with great success. The crabs were all over the place, even around me feet in chest high water!!!

The crabs were still alive when I steamed them with some beer, water, old bay, hot sauce, and vinegar. Well, for some reason they tasted like mud and other unpleasant flavors.:--|

I rinsed off the crabs before they went in the pot and I am wondering if I missed a step or is there something wrong with the crabs?


----------



## vasalt (Jul 12, 2010)

What size blue crab did you catch on average?


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Were they busted? Meaning did they have eggs?


----------



## Riverine (Jul 22, 2010)

I was keeping crabs 5 inches and above, most of them had black sponges on them. The regs. are 10 dark sponges per person.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Right now there is no reg on dark sponges, that is only for a certain amount of time and that has past. However looks like you learned a lesson....let the pregnant crabs go. Go to a lake or creek and catch jimmies.

Also its 10 dark sponges *per bushel not person* and you better have a bushel before you start keeping them (when its regulated).


----------



## Riverine (Jul 22, 2010)

Some of the crabs were females without sponges, do sponge crabs have a different taste?
I thought the crabs that orange sponges have not released their eggs and the crabs with dark sponges have released their eggs? I released the orange sponges for this reason.


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

I have eaten quite a bit from lynnhaven. They all tasted fine to me. I had all females


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Riverine said:


> Some of the crabs were females without sponges, do sponge crabs have a different taste?
> I thought the crabs that orange sponges have not released their eggs and the crabs with dark sponges have released their eggs? I released the orange sponges for this reason.


It is actually the opposite. Orange sponges have already released their eggs. Brown or black are still carrying eggs. Per VMRC, after June 1, 2010, you can keep any mature female crab regardless of sponge coloration.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Riverine said:


> I was using a hand line for blue crabs last weekend on the beach near Lynnehaven Pier with great success. The crabs were all over the place, even around me feet in chest high water!!!
> 
> The crabs were still alive when I steamed them with some beer, water, old bay, hot sauce, and vinegar. Well, for some reason they tasted like mud and other unpleasant flavors.:--|
> 
> I rinsed off the crabs before they went in the pot and I am wondering if I missed a step or is there something wrong with the crabs?


Is this your first time steaming crabs?? I've never heard of anyone using vinegar. That could be the culprit.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

water and old bay ! there is no need for anything more ! Well except beer(by the dozen) for when you start pickin' :beer::beer:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I second the mixing of vinigar and hotsauce, just water, beer and lots of oldbay

Did you clean the crabs first? I allways do, that way when ya eat you dont deal with the junk. Clean em then steam em.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Been steaming crabs for 40 years and always use 1 cup vinegar 4 cups water and 3 tbsp's Old Bay. I have always purged the crabs in fresh water for about 20 minutes.

Wait for the water, vinegar, Old bay to boil and place whole crabs in the pot. set timer for 20 minutes. Remove crabs and eat ... carefully. they're HOT!.

I cook the crabs whole because you loose some of the flavor if you clean them first.
jmho


----------



## Riverine (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will give it another try this weekend.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Cooking Crabs*

I kinda do mine like Advisor. I purge them in the sink with cold water, then I remove any sacks on the back, if the water is murky after one round I do it again. I then rub the bottom of the shells on the edge to remove any dirt or slime under cold running water. The big difference with mine is that I steam them not boil them. I use a total of 3/4 of a water glass with a mixture of Phillips Seafood Seasons (To me it's better than Old Bay), 1/4 -1/2 cup of vinegar, & water, I sprinkle, two tbs of fried Garlic, (You can get this at any Asian Market), Kosher Salt, and Cracked Black Pepper, & more Phillips over the crabs as I fill my Pressure Cooker. Finally after the cleaning and the filling of the pot I stir my mixture, and carefully pour it in trying not to get any crabs wet. In the end there is only about 3/4 inch of liquid in the bottom of the pot. After I finish usually there is more liquid than I started with. Everyone seems to love them. You may too. Enjoy! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

vbfdsooty said:


> It is actually the opposite. Orange sponges have already released their eggs. Brown or black are still carrying eggs. Per VMRC, after June 1, 2010, you can keep any mature female crab regardless of sponge coloration.


Orange means the eggs aren't ready to hatch, brown or black means they are ready to hatch and will hatch shortly.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

andrews said:


> Orange means the eggs aren't ready to hatch, brown or black means they are ready to hatch and will hatch shortly.


I stand corrected. I did some research and found that you area absolutely correct. The sponge goes from orange to brown or black in a two week period when the eggs hatch. Check the link below. I got an education today. Thanks for keeping me in line.

http://www.bluecrab.info/spawning.html


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Speaking of Pressure Cookers...*

I got this monstrosity for $4.98 (flea market find  ) a while back. It's rated at 22 quarts. Has the regulator and a 1/4 inch rack.
How much _water_ should I add to the pot prior to adding the crabs? I don't do the vinegar thing. Just dry spices. And....about how many dozen of 5-6 inch size crabs should I stuff it with? And....how long should I let the full pot pressure cook for.....at which PSI?

Thanks


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

I like to clean my crabs first. Dump a bag of ice in the cooler or what ever you have them in and wait a few minutes. After the crabs have gone to sleep so to speak I break out the garden hose and start cleaning. I find that the seasoning gets into the crab meat better.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Thrifty Angler said:


> I got this monstrosity for $4.98 (flea market find  ) a while back. It's rated at 22 quarts. Has the regulator and a 1/4 inch rack.
> How much _water_ should I add to the pot prior to adding the crabs? I don't do the vinegar thing. Just dry spices. And....about how many dozen of 5-6 inch size crabs should I stuff it with? And....how long should I let the full pot pressure cook for.....at which PSI?
> 
> Thanks


...I'll buy it for 10!!! that was a steal man.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

_Should I tell him?_

As for letting go of my steal of a deal....not a chance of that happening. Gotta get up pretty early in the morning to beat me to those sales.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Lol!! I figured as much lol! Had to try it!


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*ThriftyAngler*

How much water should I add to the pot prior to adding the crabs? I don't do the vinegar thing. Just dry spices. And....about how many dozen of 5-6 inch size crabs should I stuff it with? And....how long should I let the full pot pressure cook for.....at which PSI? 

To answer your questions in the order you asked.
1. How much water Beer or Vinegar my idea is to steam and not boil. So it all depends on the size of the pot and amount you can cook at one time (Allways Stuff it to the limit if possible). But generally speaking 1 dozen will still only require that 3/4 of the bottom of your pot be filled with the mixture in order to steam up a pressure cooker the size of mine. I can only hold about 7 Extra Large Jimmies. It's not that big. If you purchase a large crab pot cooker notice the part you place on the bottom. Never fill over it with a full pot and that works great also.

2. How long I let them cook in my cooker 18min-20min. I like my crab meat cooked really well because the meat is more firm. I use it in dishes I make. 
I alway check on things 1/2 way through because the water can run out but rarely. 

3. PSI's? I don't have a cooker that uses one. If I don't see steam I'm nervous. It should start coming out slowly then really hard. Be careful. 

Be careful Read the instructions if you are about to go buy a new one folks. These things can be dangerous. Always wait until the pressure is completly out prior to opening the pot. Now a days they make them so you can not open it until all the pressure is out. opcorn::beer:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Home Depot has 80 qt. steamers but break out the check book (I've got one :redface !! They will however cook a whole bushel at once which helps. Something else I've learned is if you do steam multiple pots you need to change the water every time so the flavor from the old water doesn't get worse with each potfull.

I don't keep mature females that have any kind of egg sack but if you do remove the sack because that's where all the "grit" comes from. Don't boil them whole or have too much water in the steamer or you're doing the same thing.

Vinegar in the water suppoesedly "softens" the shell there-by making them easier to open. I use water only and drink the beer :beer: 

The Old Bay goes on mine after they come out of the steamer because it just seems to make a bigger taste impact that way.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

80 quart capacity!!!!  That's some serious quart-age. Gotta have one of those super hi heat pro stove burners...for sure.
If I cooked in one of those...no doubt the fire wall would fail in this apt. Would go from being a steamer to a smoker in record time.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Suavea*

I'll try the 18-20 minute time frame. It'll be a change to use it next time I catch a small cooler full.

I usually have a couple regular stock pots going at one time. Cutting down on the wait time from cleaning to table ready is my goal.

Thanks


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips on how to store uncooked crabs long term or how to store cooked crabs?


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

kaizenakira said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to store uncooked crabs long term or how to store cooked crabs?


Like Steve-0 said, I clean all my crabs first. It's not the Maryland way, but this is not Maryland, right. You can freeze them once they are cleaned and cook them later, I have done it many times, up to two bushels. There is no difference in quality or taste. Catch a few and freeze them until you get the number you want.

Thrifty, I also use a little vinegar in the water of the "steamer" along with a beer or two. Cleaned first, the crabs will be perfect in 17 minutes, bank on it. This is the only way to go. A lot less mess and great tasting blue crabs. If you invite me over to eat some of them, I will do it for you (you get the training for free). I do mine on the burner for my turkey fryer with my crab cooker (steamer), outside so the house doesn't smell.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Did you clean the crabs real good including the dead man?


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

I just break off the backs and spray it out with the hose. I leave the dead man there as it is easy enough to get out after you cook them. They taste great cooked like that, I won't do it any other way.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Suavea said:


> I kinda do mine like Advisor. I purge them in the sink with cold water, then I remove any sacks on the back, if the water is murky after one round I do it again. I then rub the bottom of the shells on the edge to remove any dirt or slime under cold running water. The big difference with mine is that I steam them not boil them.
> 
> Suavea, I totally agree with you. I was not clear in my statement. I put a steamer rack in the bottom of the pot and steam them [NEVER boil].


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

vbfdsooty said:


> I just break off the backs and spray it out with the hose. I leave the dead man there as it is easy enough to get out after you cook them. They taste great cooked like that, I won't do it any other way.


I tried removing the back from a live crab to use it as bait. Legs kept moving. I'm not at this point Peta bound....but I couldn't get that image out of mind for months. I gotta stick with cooking em with the backs on. It's easier on my conscience. Shucks....I can't look fish in the eyes when I'm about to toss them in the cooler. And I always look away from the cooler when I shut the lid. :redface:


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Rinse them off throw them in a steamer (crabs above the steaming water).
If you want the cooking smell to be better throw in; garlic, rosemary, vinegar and other stuff you like but I don't think the flavor gets through the shell.
Wait until they are steaming, set your timer to 35 minutes then enjoy.
Make sure that you don't let the water completely evaporate, it makes them taste and smell awfull.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Thrifty Angler said:


> I tried removing the back from a live crab to use it as bait. Legs kept moving. I'm not at this point Peta bound....but I couldn't get that image out of mind for months. I gotta stick with cooking em with the backs on. It's easier on my conscience. Shucks....I can't look fish in the eyes when I'm about to toss them in the cooler. And I always look away from the cooler when I shut the lid. :redface:


You are an old softy aren't you. I make sure they have been on ice for a while, so it almost makes it like they are dead already. It only hurts for a second.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

vbfdsooty said:


> You are an old softy aren't you. I make sure they have been on ice for a while, so it almost makes it like they are dead already. It only hurts for a second.


Lol I was going to say ya gotta numb them up a bit 1st ! My brother has a buddy that does this before he steams them.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*What's missing with*

this.........A propane tank thingy?????


----------

